# Employment: Restricted occupations for foreigners



## Song_Si

this topic comes up often in inquiries about moving here, here is the list from the 
Office of Foreign Workers Administration, Department of Employment, Ministry of Labour

Prescribing works relating to occupation and profession in which an alien is prohibited to engage
------------------------------------------


Manual work;
 Work in agriculture, animal husbandry, forestry or fishery excluding specialized work in each particular branch or farm of supervision:
 bricklaying, carpentry or other construction work;
 wood carving;
 driving mechanically-propelled carried or driving non-mechanically-propelled vehicle, excluding international aircraft piloting;
 shop attendance;
 auction;
 supervising, auditing or giving services in accountancy excluding internal auditing on occasions;
 cutting of polishing jewellry;
 haircutting, hairdressing or beauty treatment;
 cloth weaving by hand;
 weaving of mats or making products from reeds, rattan, hemp, straw or bamboo pellicle;
 making of Sa paper by hand;
 lacquerware making;
 making of Thai musical instruments;
 nielloware making;
 making of products from gold, silver or gold-copper alloy;
 bronzeware making;
 making of Thai dolls;
 making of mattress of quilt blanket;
 alms bowls casting;
 making of silk products by hand;
 casting of Buddha images;
 knife making;
 making of paper of cloth umbrella;
 shoemaking;
 hat-making;
 brokerage or agency excluding brokerage of agency in international trade business;
 engineering work in civil engineering branch concerning designing and calculation, organization, research, planning, testing, construction supervision or advising excluding specialized work;
 architectural work concerning designing, drawing of plan, estimation, construction directing or advising;
 garments making;
 pottery or ceramic ware making;
 cigarette making by hand;
 guide or conducting sightseeing tours;
 street vending;
 type-setting of Thai characters by hand;
 drawing and twisting silk-thread by hand
 office or secretarial work;
 legal or lawsuit services.


----------



## Song_Si

Penalties for working without a Work Permit, or outside the conditions of a Work Permit, include fines and/or imprisonment



> CRIMINAL PENALTY : Any violation thereof shall make the employee liable for imprisonment not exceeding three months, to pay a fine not exceeding five thousand Baht, or both penalties.
> 3. An alien who performs work that is proscribed by the Royal decree B.E. 2522(1979) which prohibits alien employment in certain occupations and professions is liable to be imprisoned not exceeding five years, will be fined from 2,000 to 100,000 Baht or both penalties.


Further info here










Sign in Chanthaburi 
Note: IF YOU HAVE ANY INFORMATION OF ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES BEING COMMITTED BY FOREIGNERS PLEASE CONTACT US


----------



## Song_Si

Also refer to threads

*Thailand Jobs - websites and resources*

and for a perspective on local earnings, see *Salary-wages information*


----------



## Song_Si

*Government cuts income tax rates*
19/12/2012










Personal income tax rates under the new structure will be divided into seven brackets _ two more than in the previous tax regime.

Those with a yearly income of 150,000 baht or less will be exempt from income tax, which is unchanged from the current system.

Those in the second-lowest bracket who earn between 150,000 baht and 300,000 baht will have their tax rate drop to 5% from 10%.

The tax changes are aimed at ensuring more fairness to taxpayers, said Thosaporn Serirak, a government spokesman.

Some people, however, criticised the changes on social media, saying the overhaul mainly benefits rich people who will be paying less tax.


----------

